# Chagrin



## RogerDoger (Nov 20, 2010)

Well, went out and fished the Chargin in Eastlake....... Zero for zero! Water was high and dirtyyyy. Used jig/maggot, spawn, and had a few guys w/ spoons and nobody hit anything. Anybody have any luck on the Chagrin?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Not yet, may go to the Chagrin after hitting a small creek this afternoon.


----------



## Shouldn't Have (Sep 27, 2010)

Caught my biggest fish ever today on the chagrin. Used chartreuse jig tipped with maggots. 
17lbs, 32.5 inch and 20 inch girth. What a blast!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

PIG!! nice fish


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow nice fish!


----------



## RogerDoger (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW man awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Great fish!!!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

What a beauty, awesome fish!


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

What a hog!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats a dandy!


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

nice fish, its a tank u got there!!! congrats!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a beast! had to be one hell of a fight!


----------



## Shouldn't Have (Sep 27, 2010)

A fight indeed. At one point I think it smoked off about 100 yards of line. Never completely broke water, though, and I was kind of happy about that.
Can't wait to get back out there!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shouldn't Have said:


> A fight indeed. At one point I think it smoked off about 100 yards of line. Never completely broke water, though, and I was kind of happy about that.
> Can't wait to get back out there!


that is what its all about..thats what keeps me going out there.. steelie of a lifetime..congrats again


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

i need to start weighing my fish...Looking at that fish and comparing it to one i caught recently out of the chagrin the fish i caught may have been around 20... it was also 32 and shaped like a football i guessed around 15 but i may be underestimating the size of all my steelies...i tend to down play my measurements and let the picture speak for itself...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome fish! wish everyone else luck!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats on a great fish. They don't get much wider than that. A 20" girth on a Lake erie steelhead is huge. Man, although overall numbers seem to be down abit, here's to QUALITY!!!!!!!

C510I


----------



## Shouldn't Have (Sep 27, 2010)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Man, although overall numbers seem to be down abit, here's to QUALITY!!!!!!!


I hear you on that. I haven't had large quantities, but I've gotten some decent fish. :B My longest one this year was a 34 1/2 inch male, weighing around 11 lbs.



> i need to start weighing my fish...Looking at that fish and comparing it to one i caught recently out of the chagrin the fish i caught may have been around 20...


Dan - yeah, start weighin' em. If you are pushing 20 pounds, you never know, you might just get the next ohio record! It is something like 21.5 lbs caught this year while some guy was trolling for walleye.

Thanks for all of the comments -
Good luck- I got out today and went 2 for 3. Hopefully the river stays open for awhile with this cold snap coming through or i'll be fishing through the icebergs.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish, I see you cut yourself out of the whole picture as not to reveal your location, actually whited out the background, nice


----------

